# heure de livraison TNT



## Ratatouille (19 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour,
Y'a t'il un moyen qcq de savoir à quelle heure TNT va me livrer lundi ?
merci par avance​


----------



## David_b (19 Octobre 2007)

Ratatouille a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Y'a t'il un moyen qcq de savoir à quelle heure TNT va me livrer lundi ?
> merci par avance​


pas vraiment. Ca dépend de où tu es, de sa tournée, etc.


----------



## jodido (19 Octobre 2007)

Ma boule de crystal m'indique entre 9"00""00"""1 et 9"00""00""5 oui c'est précis


----------



## koeklin (19 Octobre 2007)

Ratatouille a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Y'a t'il un moyen qcq de savoir &#224; quelle heure TNT va me livrer lundi ?
> merci par avance​


La livraison par TNT r&#233;pond &#224; la r&#232;gle simple du "quand t'es pas l&#224;"

et cette premi&#232;re r&#232;gle est d'autant plus fiable quand elle est  accompagn&#233;e de la r&#232;gle du "quand t'es super excit&#233;-impatient de recevoir un truc"


t'as d'autres questions?:mouais:


----------



## naas (19 Octobre 2007)

qcq= cela signifie quelqu'un je supose 

J'essaie de te r&#233;pondre en sms donc 
Le mieu &#233; 2 t fer livr sr l li d to trav.


----------



## koeklin (19 Octobre 2007)

naas a dit:


> qcq= cela signifie quelqu'un je supose


Nan sa ve dir Kelkonc tou sinpleman


----------



## naas (19 Octobre 2007)

koeklin a dit:


> Nan sa ve dir Kelkonc tou sinpleman


Comme quoi utiliser le mot adéquat c'est tout de même mieux


----------



## Ratatouille (20 Octobre 2007)

naas a dit:


> qcq= cela signifie quelqu'un je supose
> 
> J'essaie de te répondre en sms donc
> Le mieu é 2 t fer livr sr l li d to trav.



Désolée pour le qcq=quelconque en effet (il n'y a pas de 'c' dans quelqu'un=qqn) J'éviterai les abréviations à l'avenir

Pour le lieu de travail, c'est pas top vu que je suis dans une université où je vais en vélo, je me vois mal transporter mon imac sur mon vélo. Et je ne sais pas trop comment son gérées les livraisons chez nous et puis ça ne me semble pas trop normal de faire récupérer ma livraison par quelqu'un de l'université (ils ne sont pas là pour récupérer mes commandes privées). Sachant qu'en plus si je suis dans mon labo, ça ne veut pas dire que je suis toujours disponibles...

Mais bon, ce n'est pas grave, je vais attendre bien patiemment toute la journée de lundi chez moi, ce qui ne m'empêchera pas de travailler.


----------



## butok (20 Octobre 2007)

Euh, si je te garentit ue si tu receptiones l'Imac lundi amtin, tu travailleras pas lundi ... hehe.   Allez patience, t'en as plus pour longtemps.


----------



## naas (20 Octobre 2007)




----------



## Ratatouille (21 Octobre 2007)

voila o&#249; j'en suis : sur le site d'apple il me mette : Estimated Delivery Date22 Oct 2007 (Subject to change)
et sur le site de TNT il n'y a pas de date de donn&#233;e, juste les 
dernieres actions : 
Date ramassage*18 oct. 2007 *Destination*Lyon *Date livraisonSignataireDateHeureLieuStatut18 oct. 2007 23:25 Eindhoven Shipped From Originating Depot 18 oct. 2007 21:30 Arnhem Hub Consignment Passed Through Transit Point 18 oct. 2007 21:03 Arnhem Hub Consignment Received At Transit Point 18 oct. 2007 20:59 Arnhem Hub Consignment Passed Through Transit Point 
Faut-il croire la date donn&#233;e par apple ?


----------



## jodido (21 Octobre 2007)

Sur le relevé illisible que tu nous donnes pas de trace de l'arrivée du colis sur Lyon donc difficile de croire qu'il sera livré demain


----------



## koeklin (21 Octobre 2007)

Ratatouille a dit:


> 23:25 Eindhoven


Moi quand je lis ça... je dis livraison demain... mais bon  j'habite l'Ile de France pas Lyon


----------



## joseph2.0 (21 Octobre 2007)

j'attends mon MBP + ipod mardi ,je pense qu'ils livrent le matin (?) comme je ne peux pas etre la puis-je laisser un mot et dire de le poser dans le hall ou chez le voisin?


----------



## koeklin (21 Octobre 2007)

le hall je te le d&#233;conseille...:mouais: 
le voisin pourquoi pas? qui ne tente rien n'a rien...
Moi j'ai recueilli une fois  un colis des voisins de droite et recup&#233;r&#233; l'un des miens chez mon voisin de gauche.

ils livrent quand ils peuvent le matin ou l'aprem


----------



## Pooley (21 Octobre 2007)

livr&#233; en milieu d'aprem (15h30) mercredi aprem... donc bon c'est assez al&#233;atoire... entre 8H et 18H


----------



## jodido (22 Octobre 2007)

Sur le Hall xD
Prochaine étape le trottoir...


----------



## joseph2.0 (22 Octobre 2007)

en allant sur le site de tnt ce matin voila ce que je trouve
Date ramassage*19 oct. 2007 *Destination*Strasbourg *Date livraisonSignataireDateHeureLieuStatut22 oct. 2007 10:01 Strasbourg Out For Delivery 22 oct. 2007 07:14 Strasbourg Import Received 21 oct. 2007 23:15 Hub Rhein Main Dft Consignment Received At Transit Point 19 oct. 2007 23:27 Eindhoven Shipped From Originating Depot 19 oct. 2007 15:31 Arnhem Hub Consignment Received At Transit Point 19 oct. 2007 15:30 Arnhem Hub Consignment Passed Through Transit Pointle colis qui au début était attendu le 30 est passé au 23 et au 22 ,au final c'est plutot cool(meme si je suis quasi certain de pas beneficier direct de leopard),reste plus a savoir a quelle heure ca va arriver


----------



## Ratatouille (22 Octobre 2007)

joseph2.0 a dit:


> en allant sur le site de tnt ce matin voila ce que je trouve
> Date ramassage*19 oct. 2007 *Destination*Strasbourg *Date livraisonSignataireDateHeureLieuStatut22 oct. 2007 10:01 Strasbourg Out For Delivery 22 oct. 2007 07:14 Strasbourg Import Received 21 oct. 2007 23:15 Hub Rhein Main Dft Consignment Received At Transit Point 19 oct. 2007 23:27 Eindhoven Shipped From Originating Depot 19 oct. 2007 15:31 Arnhem Hub Consignment Received At Transit Point 19 oct. 2007 15:30 Arnhem Hub Consignment Passed Through Transit Pointle colis qui au début était attendu le 30 est passé au 23 et au 22 ,au final c'est plutot cool(meme si je suis quasi certain de pas beneficier direct de leopard),reste plus a savoir a quelle heure ca va arriver




t'as de la chance, pour moi l'afficheage n'a toujours pas changé, mais Lyon c'est plus loin que Strasbourg, de là à mettre plus de 24 h de plus ... (mon imac est arrivé à eindhoven le 18 au soir). Bon, je reste aux aguets et j'attends...
Bonne attente à toi joseph


----------



## Ratatouille (22 Octobre 2007)

il y a maintenant marqu&#233; 'missing consignment' qu'est-ce que &#231;a veut dire ? ils ne l'ont pas re&#231;u ?


----------



## clochelune (22 Octobre 2007)

pour le nouvel iPod Nano j'avais eu les livreurs UPS  au téléphone (très bon contact)

(je voulais bien leur expliquer là où j'habite car c'est toujours complexe de trouver pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas à cause de l'adresse qui prête à confusion (pas dans la rue principale mais un coin dévié!)

ils m'avaient dit on peut vous livrer dès tel jour, je leur avais dit d'accord mais si possible pas avant 9h
ils m'ont dit "ok" et j'ai été livrée à 10h30 ;-)

courage pour vos attentes de livraison ;-)


----------



## Ratatouille (22 Octobre 2007)

quelqu'un sait &#224; quel num&#233;ro on peut joindre TNT pour avoir des infos sur la livraison ? J'ai cherch&#233; sur le site mais je n'ai rien trouv&#233;... et puis j'ai essay&#233; de les contacter par mail l'autre jour mais je n'ai pas eu de r&#233;ponse...

Pour info, je suis sur Lyon, donc si il existe un num&#233;ro de t&#233;l&#233;phone adapt&#233;.

Merci par avance.


----------



## Ratatouille (22 Octobre 2007)

OUINNNNNN
Bon, bonne nouvelle du jour, mon colis a &#233;t&#233; perdu...
il ne me reste plus qu'&#224; contacter apple et attendre qu'ils en renvoient un nouveau
C'est pas juste....


----------



## joseph2.0 (22 Octobre 2007)

j'ai cherché dans la liste de macG,mais je n'ai pas trouvé
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=80672


----------



## skellington (22 Octobre 2007)

joseph2.0 a dit:


> en allant sur le site de tnt ce matin voila ce que je trouve
> Date ramassage19 oct. 2007 DestinationStrasbourgDate livraisonSignataireDateHeureLieuStatut*22 oct. 2007 10:01 Strasbourg Out For Delivery *22 oct. 2007 07:14 Strasbourg Import Received 21 oct. 2007 23:15 Hub Rhein Main Dft Consignment Received At Transit Point 19 oct. 2007 23:27 Eindhoven Shipped From Originating Depot 19 oct. 2007 15:31 Arnhem Hub Consignment Received At Transit Point 19 oct. 2007 15:30 Arnhem Hub Consignment Passed Through Transit Pointle colis qui au début était attendu le 30 est passé au 23 et au 22 ,au final c'est plutot cool(meme si je suis quasi certain de pas beneficier direct de leopard),reste plus a savoir a quelle heure ca va arriver



Salut, j'ai pareil que toi (même statut, même date, même lieu), et je n'ai pas encore été livré. J'habite en plein centre ville. 
Pour info, j'ai commandé sur applestore mon macbook + ipod mercredi soir, et tout a été expédié jeudi depuis la Chine.  

J'ai un tracking bien bizarre cela dit:
_22 oct. 2007 10:01 Strasbourg Out For Delivery 
22 oct. 2007 07:20 Strasbourg Import Received 
21 oct. 2007 23:15 Hub Rhein Main Dft Consignment Received At Transit Point 
20 oct. 2007 03:47 Hub Rhein Main Dft Consignment Received At Transit Point 
19 oct. 2007 19:08 Arnhem Hub Consignment Received At Transit Point 
19 oct. 2007 19:02 Arnhem Hub Consignment Passed Through Transit Point 
*19 oct. 2007 08:14 Strasbourg Import Received *
19 oct. 2007 05:22 Garonor Road Hub Import Received 
18 oct. 2007 23:25 Eindhoven Shipped From Originating Depot 
18 oct. 2007 21:16 Arnhem Hub Consignment Passed Through Transit Point 
18 oct. 2007 21:08 Arnhem Hub Consignment Received At Transit Point _

Wait & see, j'espère juste qu'il ne vont pas se pointer pendant que je serais à mes 2 seules heures de cours de la journée.


----------



## joseph2.0 (22 Octobre 2007)

evidemment ils se pointés 10 min après que je sois parti pour les cours,m'enfin ca fait un MBP+ipod alors ca fait tjs plaisir,les photos du switch ds quelques jours ,sinon j'ai recu 10.4 alors j'ai passé commande sur le store,si j'installe 10.4 je dois reinstaller ?


----------



## koeklin (22 Octobre 2007)

exactement ce que j'avais dit ici


----------



## joseph2.0 (22 Octobre 2007)

ca y est je suis sur internet avec mon mbp,c'est kiffant,j'attends avec impatience le cd de leopard,enfin la livraison a 8 jours d'avance j'éspère que ce sera pareil pour le cd


----------



## naas (22 Octobre 2007)

Eeeeeeeeeeeeet les photos alors :love:


----------

